

Show HN: Landing page for my startup - slav
http://www.knockoutsurveys.com

======
slav
We have just deployed first version of our online survey software. We think we
have built some great features (more coming soon).

I realize there is still a lot of rough places there, but we're working hard
to improve the site and make the landing page as clear as possible.

All suggestions and opinions welcome.

